# [Wireless] Realtek no me permite inyectar paquetes

## Diabliyo

Buenas...

Tengo una lap con chipset inalámbrico Realtek, carga el modulo r8192ce_pci, es reconocida como wlan0:

# lspci -vv

```
Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8176 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1629

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

   Region 0: I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

   Region 2: Memory at f0200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [70] Express (v2) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <64us

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <64us

         ClockPM+ Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM L0s L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM+ AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx

   Kernel driver in use: rtl8192CE

   Kernel modules: r8192ce_pci
```

Cuando pongo la inalámbrica en modo Monior, ya sea manualmente o con airmon-ng start wlan0 y despues invocar la captura con airodump-ng simplemente no consigo Paquetes #DATA, ademas tras ejecutar algun ataque con aireplay-ng (con -3 -1) no me inyecta los paquetes  :Sad: .

Y ya comprobé que no sea problema de que los APs se esten protegiendo o no respondan, porque si conecto una USB Wireless con chipset atheros, rápidamente puedo ver como la inyección en repetición arp's (ataque -3), empieza a generar paquetes inyectados y los #DATA incrementan rápidamente.

Otro detalle es que el airmon-ng no me crea la interface mon0.

Saludos !

----------

## esteban_conde

Prueba con otro kernel aunque no consigas la misma eficacia que con una tarjeta atheros en parte debido a la antena deberia crearte mon0 correctamente o wlan0-mon0.

Mi antena es mucho más vieja que la tuya  *Quote:*   

> RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)

  y con un kernel  2.6.32-gentoo-r7 me crea perfectamente mon0 con otros recuerdo que me creaba ra0-mon0.

Aunque no inyecte me parece recordar que se obtenian resultados.

----------

## Diabliyo

Voy a checar cambiando el kernel, gracias por el dato.....

----------

